# Civil or Surveyor Engineer



## Mansoureh (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just gotten my PR visa and I'm so glad to. I am coming to Australia (Adelaide) in 2 months.

But I'm too worried about finding job and I am seeking a job on some websites and applying for some of them too.

What do yo think about finding a job as soon as possible.
I will be thankful if you share your experience to help me and reduce my worries too.

Thanks in advance.


----------

